

Ask HN: Which startups are hiring Product Managers in Silicon Valley? - emilepetrone


======
noahc
Hey Emile,

Here's what I'd do:

1\. Pick 3 - 4 startups you have to work for. Like would die to work for.

2\. Identify 3 or 4 projects you know they know they need done. It might be
web design related, sales, marketing, etc, etc.

3\. E-mail them and say here are the 3 projects I've identified from the
outside. Here's how I would do them. If you'd like to get more in-depth we can
meet up.

~~~
emilepetrone
Thanks Noah - great advice!

------
checkoutmygenes
23andMe is hiring across the board (PM, Eng, Design). You'll work with tight-
knit and talented team on a breakthrough product. Let me know if i can answer
any questions: mikep _at_ 23andme.com

~~~
lanstein
An apt handle you have.

------
robbed
[http://startuply.com/#/product%20manager%20in%20silicon%20va...](http://startuply.com/#/product%20manager%20in%20silicon%20valley%2C%20ca/1)

------
jw84
Hi Emile,

AppMakr is hiring a variety of positions, including a product/project manager.
Apply here: <http://www.appmakr.com/hiring/>

We're also looking for a senior Android developer, iPhone developer, and a web
developer that's really good with Python/Django.

AppMakr is a platform helping anyone build mobile apps in 15 minutes or less
with no coding experience required. We're based in San Francisco and recently
closed an angel round.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

